# Grand Theft Auto V Announcement Trailer Nov. 2nd



## prowler (Oct 25, 2011)

http://www.rockstargames.com/


----------



## emigre (Oct 25, 2011)

Fuck Yeah!!!


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 25, 2011)

November 2nd - need to set a reminder.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 25, 2011)

Saint's Row The Third > GTA V.

I still haven't played GTA IV so I really have no clue what to expect.


----------



## Depravo (Oct 25, 2011)

I still haven't played GTA IV. Time to pull my finger out.


----------



## prowler (Oct 25, 2011)

Also saw this on Neogaf


> After all the GTA4 ICEnhancer, ENB and hi-res textures packs and car models, I feel like whatever theyre gonna show is going to disappoint me...


fuuuuck.
no wonder PC are master races.

Edit: just to be clear, this is GTA4 since nobody reads here.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Oct 25, 2011)

I hope the game world is huge again, and not shrunk like IVs


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 25, 2011)

stop pulling my leg....for real?  this better not be trolling.


----------



## ComplicatioN (Oct 25, 2011)

You have got to be kidding me o_o, i thought that was something you posted suggesting that GTA V's graphics would look like reality.
That was spectacular.

Ontopic: I want a game much similar to San Andreas because that game was a masterpiece.


----------



## chartube12 (Oct 25, 2011)

Those are pics for a realism mod for gta4 pc. You can see some pixilation in the above pic's trees.


----------



## bowser (Oct 25, 2011)

*steps out to buy new graphics card*


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Oct 25, 2011)

:/ wasn't much of a fan of IV
hope this one will be good


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 25, 2011)

the fun from the gta series is long gone now, that is why saints row was created to bring that charm back, gta went the relistic route and forgot the fun elements, lets hope with the new game some of the fun from the older games returns.


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 25, 2011)

GTA4 was too realistic, dull, gray and boring.


----------



## manaphy4ever (Oct 25, 2011)

GTA series is one of the best game in open world of all time

cant wait for the trailer i hope its much fun and rockstar support Wii U on this game i hope too


----------



## doyama (Oct 25, 2011)

I played GTA4 for the first time a few months ago (it was on sale on Steam so eh figured I'd try to find out what all the fuss was about). I found the game to be pretty engaging. The story is very interesting. I really only had a few complaints

Like most people I thought the whole 'dating' thing was just annoying. The only two I pursued was the rasta dude for guns, and Brucie because hell he was just funny as hell to interact with. I'd do the cars and helicopters stuff just to hear what insane things he'd say.

The ending deus ex machina was a bit contrived. Since I didn't really care for Roman or that other girl their death was more of a... 'meh' moment. I suppose the above dating component was 'in theory' designed to give you some emotional attachment to them but Roman was just annoying as hell and I never did any dating so the other girl dying meant little


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 25, 2011)

As a hardcore GTA fan I must say:

Fuck yes!


----------



## Ben_j (Oct 25, 2011)

Alan John said:


> As a hardcore GTA fan I must say:
> 
> Fuck yes!



I second that


----------



## AceWarhead (Oct 25, 2011)

I wish GTA would return to its fun and almost unrealistic roots. It's too real and serious now.


----------



## MigueelDnd (Oct 25, 2011)

This is great! I can't wait for the trailer to be released; I really liked GTA IV and I'm a great fan of Rockstar.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 25, 2011)

i think most ppl prefer gta to saints row
is tht really a mod or just a joke to make the unreal real.
i though gta 4 was awesome in every way (gameplay wise)


----------



## raulpica (Oct 25, 2011)

I dropped GTA IV when I arrived at the last unlockable island. I guess that the sexay HighRes prowler posted might get me into it again.

Moderately excited for GTA V, I hope it'll be good.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 25, 2011)

raulpica said:


> I dropped GTA IV when I arrived at the last unlockable island. I guess that the sexay HighRes prowler posted might get me into it again.
> 
> Moderately excited for GTA V, I hope it'll be good.


There are loads of other mods out there for GTA IV too, I looked further into it about 6 months ago.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 25, 2011)

Satangel said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > I dropped GTA IV when I arrived at the last unlockable island. I guess that the sexay HighRes prowler posted might get me into it again.
> ...


I don't like altering the gameplay too much, but when it comes to enhancements, I'm all for it.


----------



## chartube12 (Oct 25, 2011)

I have not played gta since the city story games for the psp. I wouldn't say those games turned me away from gta. After hearing 4 was another city stories with a number slapped on, i decided to wait to play it those. Than every time I went to buy the game, there ended up being another game i wanted more and cheaper.


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 25, 2011)

I just hope its not a sequel to the 4th game.

I think its set in San Andreas or Vice City, its just something in the font...


----------



## Satangel (Oct 25, 2011)

Hopefully it's again more like San Andreas/Vice City (less realistic, more fun). I liked GTA IV at first though, but after approximately 50 hours of playing it, I already got sick of it. It wasn't worth the hype at all and I still had a lot more fun with San Andreas than with IV. Hopefully they change their thoughts, but I doubt it  Good thing we'll see the trailer very soon, I hope I don't get disappointed like I was with DQ X.

I really think I would like Saints Row, but those lazy bums of developers always managed to fuck up the PC version so far. Completely unplayable (at least when it was released, perhaps it's more playable now)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 25, 2011)

Satangel said:


> I really think I would like Saints Row, but those lazy bums of developers always managed to fuck up the PC version so far. Completely unplayable (at least when it was released, perhaps it's more playable now)



Apparently the PC version of SR3 is not a port, it's developed independently. Same game, just built for the PC.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 25, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > I really think I would like Saints Row, but those lazy bums of developers always managed to fuck up the PC version so far. Completely unplayable (at least when it was released, perhaps it's more playable now)
> ...


Ow I like this. I like this! I'm honestly more hyped for that game than GTA V then! GTA IV just disappointed me so much. All that hype, so much sites that gave it 10/10 and said 'OMG BEST GAME EVAR, GOODBYE OOT', and when you play it a month later you get sick of it after 30 minutes.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 25, 2011)

Just Cause 2 >>>>>> Grand Theft Auto IV

But I'm interested in seeing how this turns out.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 25, 2011)

soulx said:


> Just Cause 2 >>>>>> Grand Theft Auto IV
> 
> But I'm interested in seeing how this turns out.


QFT. Just Cause 3, now that's something I would like to see happen! I really like the simplicity of modding in that game too, a breeze compared to other games.


Guild McCommunist said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > I really think I would like Saints Row, but those lazy bums of developers always managed to fuck up the PC version so far. Completely unplayable (at least when it was released, perhaps it's more playable now)
> ...


OMG JEEZUS, I am just searching for Saints Row 2 for the PC, with maybe some mods/patches that make it more playable, and it turns out Saints Row 3 has just been leaked for the PC!
*Saints Row: The Third – RETAIL DVD – MULTI10 | 8,48GB *
*No crack yet.*

I'm getting this when I see some PC-specific review. Will be able to keep me entertained until Skyrim hits!


----------



## Forstride (Oct 25, 2011)

Awesome.  I hope it's a sequel to San Andreas, or at least takes place in San Andreas, as that was my favorite GTA by far.  Loved the map especially, as it wasn't just a big boring city.  GTA IV was fun though, but the city just got boring after a while, without much variation.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 25, 2011)

I feel like GTA really peaked with San Andreas. It perfectly mixed a serious story (for the most part) with a lighthearted world to play in. Plus the gameplay was great and you never felt like you weren't in control.
GTA IV was fun, but it just didn't hold my interest for terribly long. It felt a bit forced, and the realism kinda killed some of it for me. Almost all of the appeal came from the game taking place in NYC and having online.

As for all of the talk about Saint's Row... I didn't like it for some reason. It felt like they wanted to make it a big joke and it didn't fit the plot, at least I didn't think so.



Guild McCommunist said:


> Saint's Row The Third > GTA V.


That's quite a talent. You've played neither of them, and one has only been known of for like a day, and you already have enough info to determine which is better. Seriously, why don't you write for Gamespot or something? I'm sure they'd love a prophet like you.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 25, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:


> As for all of the talk about Saint's Row... I didn't like it for some reason. It felt like they wanted to make it a big joke and it didn't fit the plot, at least I didn't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But Saint's Row (2 at least) never really was serious outside of like maybe two moments. Most of the time it was rather over the top and the minigames and customization made the game feel more of a GTA parody than a serious open world game. They just dove off the deep end with The Third and made it batshit insane and hilariously over the top. Which looks awesome.

As for "SR3 > GTA V", it's just what I think after playing a few GTA games and SR2. GOD FORBID I SAY ANYTHING OPINION RELATED ON THIS FORUM BECAUSE YOU MIGHT GET UPSET ABOUT IT.

Side note: Found this kinda funny. Suck on it Jack Thompson.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Oct 25, 2011)

I think people just get annoyed by how the opinion was stated as if it was a fact. >_>
Anyway, I enjoyed San Andreas a lot but GTA4... not so much. Hopefully, this is more similar to the former with having an abundant amount of cheat codes and good free world roaming.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 25, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> > As for all of the talk about Saint's Row... I didn't like it for some reason. It felt like they wanted to make it a big joke and it didn't fit the plot, at least I didn't think so.
> ...


In the post I quoted, you said you'd never played GTA IV... ya know, the one that's different from the ones you may or may not have played.

It's kinda hard to have an opinion of something you haven't experienced. Good try though, the caps lock really helped.


----------



## T-hug (Oct 25, 2011)

IV was aweful imo so I hope V is more like San Andreas.


----------



## DryYoshi (Oct 25, 2011)

I love GTA (IV), Saints Row (2) and Just Cause (2).

I was kind of dissappointed with GTA IV because it was trying to be realistic, I wish it was arcade style with ALOT of sidemissions, that's why I like Saint's Row 2 better.
I really hope GTA V takes place in San Andreas or a completely different place, but for God's sake don't let it take place in the real world and I really want them to GO BACK TO ARCADE STYLE.
But if it's still like GTA IV I wouldn't mind THAT much, as long as they have WAY more side missions.

But we'll just have to wait till the trailer to find out.
If it's any good than I have another fun free-roam game to play after Saint's Row The Third. If not then... oh well...
But I will check it out at some point, since it's still GTA.

EDIT1: (Wow, that turned out pretty long)

EDIT2: Oh, and BTW: Please let them have a new engine. The RAGE engine is outdated.

EDIT3:


> OMG JEEZUS, I am just searching for Saints Row 2 for the PC, with maybe some mods/patches that make it more playable, and it turns out Saints Row 3 has just been leaked for the PC! Hope it will be cracked soon.
> 
> 
> *Saints Row: The Third – RETAIL DVD – MULTI10 | 8,48GB *
> ...



Good to know  Found it too, gonna down' it.


----------



## Arp1 (Oct 25, 2011)

FINALLY!!! Hope GTA V has amazing co-op like GTA4, had, but a better ranking system, leaderboards, and lobby system. Love GTA and I'm gonna invade GTA5's leaderboards!


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 25, 2011)

HELLZ TO THE YEAHZ!
I been waiting for this since I beat GTA4 awhile back.


----------



## imz (Oct 25, 2011)

[yt]Pu0H4UD-1sQ[/yt]


----------



## Ben_j (Oct 25, 2011)

Satangel said:


> OMG JEEZUS, I am just searching for Saints Row 2 for the PC, with maybe some mods/patches that make it more playable, and it turns out Saints Row 3 has just been leaked for the PC!
> *Saints Row: The Third – RETAIL DVD – MULTI10 | 8,48GB *
> *No crack yet.*



It's not a retail dvd rip, it's just steam encrypted files, and it's totally useless -_-


----------



## DryYoshi (Oct 25, 2011)

Ben_j said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > OMG JEEZUS, I am just searching for Saints Row 2 for the PC, with maybe some mods/patches that make it more playable, and it turns out Saints Row 3 has just been leaked for the PC!
> ...


At the moment, yes. And it doesn't matter, because it's still a long time before the game is out. If the game was already out and it would be useless, that would be bad.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 25, 2011)

Wait so the trailer is being released then.... that is awsome!!!
But I still see GTA being dragged through the sea to see what they catch....
I will still buy it, beat it and sell it. within the week I buy it though.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 25, 2011)

Saints Row may be the new king of awesomely insane sandbox games, but GTA4 was still a great game, at least story wise. I want to see where Rockstar takes the franchise next.

So yeah, count me in. November 2nd, here I come.





Chikaku-chan said:


> But I still see GTA being dragged through the sea to see what they catch....



Um... what?


----------



## CarbonX13 (Oct 25, 2011)

I loved fooling around with the ragdoll physics in GTAIV, but the game felt way too sluggish to enjoy on the long-term basis. GTA is all about action, and IV lacked that. Just Cause 2 was much better in that department.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 26, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Saint's Row The Third > GTA V. I still haven't played GTA IV so I really have no clue what to expect.


Decisions, decisions...

I think I'll just get both


----------



## ComplicatioN (Oct 26, 2011)

I had such a blast in San Andreas, sneaking into the first airport i could find and flying around in my large plane.
Oh and the flying cars cheat


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 26, 2011)

Alan John said:


> I just hope its not a sequel to the 4th game.
> 
> I think its set in San Andreas or Vice City, its just something in the font...


It's just a money logo where it says 5
Doesn't really remind me of either but I would rather have a new city then recycled content


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 26, 2011)

The new city is supposedly Los Angeles, or their fictional city equivalent.

Article here


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 26, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The new city is supposedly Los Angeles, or their fictional city equivalent.
> 
> Article here


SAN ANDRES HELL YEAH


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 26, 2011)

Alan John said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > The new city is supposedly Los Angeles, or their fictional city equivalent.
> ...



That feeling I get when there won't be a GTA better then San Andreas );


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 26, 2011)

I've just noticed something...

*V*ice City....


----------



## Satangel (Oct 26, 2011)

God I hope they release this on PC (at the same time as PS3/360, or a few months later), and NOT LIKE WITH RDR WHERE THEY JUST IGNORED THE PC!
Seriously, I was heartbroken they didn't release that game on the PC, still am. Only reason why I'm planning to buy a 360 some time soon. It's one of those games I just have to play, like DQ VIII was for the PS2.
Maybe emulators will help me out, but that'll take at least another 5 years or so 

Hopefully Rockstar go back to the the platform that rules them all, PC. Bethesda is still supporting the PC like they did in the old days, they've earned my respect for that. Rockstar just ignored us.


----------



## YayMii (Oct 27, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The new city is supposedly Los Angeles, or their fictional city equivalent.
> 
> Article here


The GTA equivalent of Los Angeles is Los Santos..


----------



## GameSoul (Oct 28, 2011)

GTA IV was fun for a while, but there wasn't enough customization and activities for me to keep playing. I was expecting I could at least do some shooting around and stuff when there were basketball courts but GTA IV was obviously better on the PC. I might be getting Saints Row 3 this November just because of the awesomeness of Saints Row 2


----------

